
Hacker News Chrome Extension - vijaygupta
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-browser/bobajmolpbfffmkdmhlnnhhokeeegbjd
======
vijaygupta
Hacker News Browser is a fast and beautiful way to browse Hacker News Stories
from any website. * Browse Top Stories from last 24 hrs. * Save your favourite
story directly into your Pocket account. * Tweet directly from the extension.
* Search for specific topic.

